# Tar & Gravel Roof - how to remove



## dgh333 (Nov 14, 2007)

We have a small roof that needs to be replaced. Currently there is a balcony over the roof, therefore, we will have to dismantle the balcony first. The roof under is tar and gravel. The area below the roof is a kitchen and there is moisture building up in the ceiling, as we've been told the tar/gravel is probably old and water is getting in during rainy times. 

Because it is less than 100sq feet, many contractors won't touch it. Therefore, I may be left to do it myself. How difficult is it to scrape tar and gravel from a roof? Do I need to reheat it or something?

once I have it off, how to I resurface the roof? I have looked at certain sealants, but am not sure if that is all I need to do? If it were that easy, everyone would do it and contrators would be out of busines.

Any suggestions?
DGH333


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm sorry to say this, but I think you're going to be in over your head. What if any background do you have at 'flat-roofing'?


----------



## dgh333 (Nov 14, 2007)

unfortunately, I don't have any experience with any type of roofing. Since buying my home a few months ago, I have been quickly learning everything, from electrical to plastering, to plumbing. However, I completely realize there are some jobs I am not ready to tackle, nor do I have any right to try. This may be one bu thought I'd check to see just how detailed it is.
Thanks.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Scraping the gravel and then saturating a coating over it will cause you more harm than good.

It can be recovered with a hard board insulation and a single ply roof membrane. Even most small contractors can do a modified bitumen roof system.

Ed


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

I would not recomend hardboard "fiberboard" type insulation if you ever had a leak it absorbs water like a sponge and ruins the whole roof and promotes rot. You should pay a little more and use polyisocyanurate also known as ISO board. In short, shop for a good flat roofer.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

definitely have a pro do it,especially if you plan on re-installing a perimeter railing


----------

